# Socks, - yes socks!



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Does anyone have a good brand of socks that don't get soaked in sweet during the day? I often find myself working and my socks just get soaked in sweat, no other part of my body does just my feet.

I'm tempted to buy a set of http://www.drymaxsocks.com/ has anybody heard of them before?

Sorry for such an odd topic, but never know who else has the problem.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe it's your boots, they don't breathe?


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Maybe it's your boots, they don't breathe?


I hope not! Just upgraded from a cheap-o walmart to redwing 2226 boots.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Forget about Drymax. Just wear polyester liner socks inside normal socks. Same thing.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

The whole point of cotton is that it wicks the sweat away from your body, that's a good thing. Those Drymax socks seem more for people who will be getting their feet wet from outside sources. They will probably keep the sweat on your feet, which isn't good.

You need to stop your feet from sweating so much. Are your boot insulated? If so, get rid of them. Get boots that let your feet breath. If it persists, you may want to see a podiatrist. I know they have medications that can stop areas from sweating so much.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Forget about Drymax. Just wear polyester liner socks inside normal socks. Same thing.


Thank you. Have actually tried drymax though to compare to polyester lined inside normal socks? Just curious now


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> The whole point of cotton is that it wicks the sweat away from your body, that's a good thing. Those Drymax socks seem more for people who will be getting their feet wet from outside sources. They will probably keep the sweat on your feet, which isn't good.
> 
> You need to stop your feet from sweating so much. Are your boot insulated? If so, get rid of them. Get boots that let your feet breath. If it persists, you may want to see a podiatrist. I know they have medications that can stop areas from sweating so much.


Non insulated, currently wearing Nike crew socks and ****ies crew socks. Maybe I should try a different cut though.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I wear wool socks in the winter, I get 10 identical pair so I don't have trouble finding a set. I think natural fibers breath better.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I was the same way wearing cotton inside redwings. Switched to wool and life is great.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> The whole point of cotton is that it wicks the sweat away from your body, that's a good thing. Those Drymax socks seem more for people who will be getting their feet wet from outside sources. They will probably keep the sweat on your feet, which isn't good.
> 
> You need to stop your feet from sweating so much. Are your boot insulated? If so, get rid of them. Get boots that let your feet breath. If it persists, you may want to see a podiatrist. I know they have medications that can stop areas from sweating so much.


Cotton is the worst thing to wick moisture away from your body. Cotton collects moisture.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

99cents said:


> Cotton is the worst thing to wick moisture away from your body. Cotton collects moisture.


Oh jeeze, well I don't know then...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jordan.M said:


> Thank you. Have actually tried drymax though to compare to polyester lined inside normal socks? Just curious now


Yes. Drymax is what joggers typically wear. 

Take it from a veteran backpacker. Polyester liner socks achieve two things - they wick moisture away from your feet and they reduce blisters. The liner sock acts as a second skin and moves independently of the outer sock. With Drymax, the liner sock is bonded to the outer sock and can't move on its own.

I backpacked eight days straight starting with a fifty pound pack and never had a foot problem using polyester and lightweight wool.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I wear wool socks in boots year round. Powder your feet too. Makes a world of difference. The only time I don't wear wool socks is when I am wearing sneakers with shorts in the summer or when wearing sandals.

ETA: +1 on the uninsulated boots. I only wear insulated boots when I am going to be standing in snow. If I am outside and the snow is cleared, then I wear my usual goretex uninsulated boots. My feet are waaaay more comfortable that way. Just make sure they are non-metallic safety toe or soft toe if you are working where it is cold. Steel toe boots suck the big one in the winter.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hack Work said:


> Oh jeeze, well I don't know then...


I was wrong once. But I righted that wrong with a divorce  .


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Yes. Drymax is what joggers typically wear.
> 
> Take it from a veteran backpacker. Polyester liner socks achieve two things - they wick moisture away from your feet and they reduce blisters. The liner sock acts as a second skin and moves independently of the outer sock. With Drymax, the liner sock is bonded to the outer sock and can't move on its own.
> 
> I backpacked eight days straight starting with a fifty pound pack and never had a foot problem using polyester and lightweight wool.


I gotta get more liner socks. I just have to remember to powder up before I wear them or else they smell downright funky at the end of the day. :laughing:


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I gotta get more liner socks. I just have to remember to powder up before I wear them or else they smell downright funky at the end of the day. :laughing:


I think I'm just going commando with the socks, just bare feet from now on.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I gotta get more liner socks. I just have to remember to powder up before I wear them or else they smell downright funky at the end of the day. :laughing:


And, if you run out of lube, you can powder your wire  .


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Jordan.M said:


> I think I'm just going commando with the socks, just bare feet from now on.






:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Steel toes suck. Everything I wear is composite. Composite toes don't conduct cold OR electricity.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Jordan.M said:


> Does anyone have a good brand of socks that don't get soaked in sweet during the day? I often find myself working and my socks just get soaked in sweat, no other part of my body does just my feet.
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a set of http://www.drymaxsocks.com/ has anybody heard of them before?
> 
> Sorry for such an odd topic, but never know who else has the problem.


I'm tempted to chuckle but will try to give some honest advice. Use only shoes/boots that are leather inside and out. Your socks will thank you. okay I chuckled :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I use the polyester liner sock from Marks Work Wearhouse. They are made by Helly Hansen and I think they call them poly-pro socks. I've never had an issue with sweaty feet since I started using even when its cold enough out that I have to wear T-max insulated socks to keep warm.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> Yes. Drymax is what joggers typically wear.
> 
> Take it from a veteran backpacker. Polyester liner socks achieve two things - they wick moisture away from your feet and they reduce blisters. The liner sock acts as a second skin and moves independently of the outer sock. With Drymax, the liner sock is bonded to the outer sock and can't move on its own.
> 
> I backpacked eight days straight starting with a fifty pound pack and never had a foot problem using polyester and lightweight wool.


Know of any polyster liner socks for low money? Checking amazon and it looks like the cheapest I can get is like $8 a pair.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I pay about six bucks in The People's Republic of Canada. You should be able to get something cheaper down there. Polyester, polypropeline, same thing.

If you go with a bogus brand name like UnderArmor, expect to pay twenty bucks. 

www.mec.ca/product/4002-218/wigwam-gobi-liner-socks-unisex/?q=liner+sock


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

According to my podiatrist...spray your feet with anti-perspirant.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Know of any polyster liner socks for low money? Checking amazon and it looks like the cheapest I can get is like $8 a pair.


Try Cabelas


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I started using drymax about a month ago. Ive always powdered my feet before work every morning but it would always be sweated off in a couple hours. Every since using drymax I can work a 12-13 hour day and still have powder on my feet when I hit the shower at night. They are more than worth the cost to me. A long distance runner who is a buddy of mine recommended them and I cant thank him enough.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> According to my podiatrist...spray your feet with anti-perspirant.


You spelled "psychiatrist" wrong.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jordan.M said:


> Does anyone have a good brand of socks that don't get soaked in sweet during the day? I often find myself working and my socks just get soaked in sweat, no other part of my body does just my feet.
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a set of http://www.drymaxsocks.com/ has anybody heard of them before?
> 
> Sorry for such an odd topic, but never know who else has the problem.


Www.norsewear.co.nz the farmfleck should be cheap to import against our dollar.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Someone was hammering 480 awhile back about wearing wool socks, but he was correct when he stated they keep your feet warm in winter, cool in summer.

Wool is excellent at wicking, cotton does not wick. They turn into a wad of soggy slime when you are working hard, bad enough in the summer, but it is miserable in cold temps.

Twenty years ago, the local Redwing dealer recommended them to me, and there is no going back to cotton socks, which I always had to double up on, and they wore out quickly at any rate. 

A good merino wool pair of socks will easily last 5 years if you take care of them. You just change weights per the season. I wear Smartwool extra thick from fall to spring, and switch to Dura Tough in the summer.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I wear 2 pairs socks also.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I found these by accident three years ago. I'm 6'3" 250 lbs, always sweaty feet. I can wear these through a 12-16 hour day with no foot funk.
http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Ultra-Silver-Crew-Hiking-Socks-for-Men-2Pair-Pack/product/10202474/


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Baby powder?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a sock liner in the winter and some wool socks. In the summer it's ultimax which is prob the same thing. Also i have a peet boot dryer, as soon as I get home the boots go right on it. It's great putting on dry boots in the morning and no more boot funk.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Change socks at lunch. I used to stick a women's panty liner to the inside of my ball cap brim...worked pretty well as I remember.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Or this?


----------

